
Ask HN: Back-end or front-end for non-programmers? - throwawayyui
I have never done any coding. I am new to this field. I want to learn coding for building web app. 
I am completely new to programming.
Should I start learning back-end or front-end stack? Where should I start?
======
sharemywin
learn basic programming. I would suggest javascript, not because it's a great
language(it's not), but it will transfer to both. And you can learn another
language once you understand basic programming.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/Getting_start...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/Getting_started_with_the_web/JavaScript_basics)

------
randomerr
I say put out the $30 and try a structured course like the one below. Once you
finish that course you should know enough to start focusing on where you want
to go with your development. Otherwise I would just search on YouTube.

[https://www.udemy.com/the-web-developer-bootcamp/](https://www.udemy.com/the-
web-developer-bootcamp/)

